# Need help



## finfan (Mar 16, 2008)

I am looking for someone that has gone through FF and is willing to show me the proper way of going through with it. I have watched several videos each of them showing different ways of using this tool. I just don't want to do something wrong and ruin the dogs. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good idea to ask but you might want to give your location so anyone interested in helping can decide if they can help you


----------



## finfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes I am sorry about that. I am in Fargo,ND. Thanks again


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

join the north dakota retriever club. I really miss all of the help with training I got from the members there. Cant wait to move back!

www.NDRC.org


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

next best option would be fowl dogs 1 dvd or smart fectch, I couldn't tell ya what one would be the best, I see both as pretty good instructional dvd's


----------

